# Intento retrasar la activación de un relé.



## mdsibz (Jun 28, 2012)

Buenas, estoy montado un pequeño circuito con dos reles de 220 V. mi intencion es que uno de los reles se active unos 2 segundos despues que el primero, pero no hay manera. no entiendo mucho, pero lo e intentado con un 555 y lo unico que e conseguido a sido que explote. alguien sabe si es posible hacerlo? el tienpo de retraso no tiene por que ser exacto de 2 seg, puede variar entre 2 y 5. muchas gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 28, 2012)

Bienvenido al Foro !

¿ Conectarte los 555 a los 220 ?


----------



## mdsibz (Jun 28, 2012)

paso a explicarme mejor. tengo conectado un rele 220 continuamente a la corriente. cuando se va la alimentacion, el rele cambia de posicion y activa un circuito. mi intencion es hacer que un segundo rele 220v, realice la misma operacion pero unos segundos mas tarde. se puede? lo del 555 me lo han comentado, pero no se si se podria hacer de otra manera.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 28, 2012)

Yo no los hago , compro estos :







http://industrial.omron.es/es/produ...mponents/timers/motor_timers/h2c/default.html

Saludos !


----------



## mdsibz (Jun 28, 2012)

pero no se puede hacer? es complicado?



pero no busco un relog, solo k el segundo rele se active 2 seg mas tarde


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 28, 2012)

Empecemos desde cero 

Vos necesitás que cuando se corte la luz un relé se desactive instantaneamente y otro se desactive dos segundos después ?


----------



## mdsibz (Jun 28, 2012)

sip. es para un proyecto casero. necesitas que te lo dibuje mas o menos o e conseguido explicarme. soy algo novato en estos temas.



al perder la alimentacion de 220v, se apagaria el led y los rele se activarian en ese orden.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 28, 2012)

Entonces vas a necesitar* para el segundo relé* :

- Un mini relé de 12 Vdc (no de automotor)

- Y una fuente de alimentación :
Un transformador de 9 Vac 0,5 A
Un puente rectificador (4 díodos 1N4007)
Capacitor electrolítico "a gusto" que conserve la carga tus dos segundos (probar con 4700 uF x 25 V)














El truco es bien sencillo , cuando cortás la luz la carga del capacitor mantendrá energizado el relé por un instante .

Si necesitás manejar mas de 1 A a 220 V , entonces con los contactitos del relé activás el tuyo de 220 Vca 

Saludos !


----------



## mdsibz (Jun 28, 2012)

madre mia, que novato me siento a ver esto. intentare ponerlo en practica. seria mucho pedir una representacion rapida en un esquema de todo el conjunto? si no es posible, no hay problema. ya me as ayudado muchisimo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 28, 2012)

Algo así ! 


Saludos !


----------



## mdsibz (Jun 28, 2012)

muchas gracias por todo. paso a ponerlo todo en practica.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 28, 2012)

Dale para adelante que no es complicado 

Saludos !


----------



## mdsibz (Jun 28, 2012)

He montado esto en el simulador del ordenador, pero no me activa el led despues del rele de 12v. en que me equivoco?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 28, 2012)

Ponele una resistencia de 500 Ohms en serie con el led.

Y ponele maza al negativo


----------



## mdsibz (Jun 28, 2012)

el led solo es para comprobar si el rele se activa o no, luego desaparecerá de la instalacion. pero no se activa el rele. ya no se mas.



creo k e conseguido algo. el transformador se lo e puesto de 12v, y los 1n4004 de 2 A. ahora parece ke si responde.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 28, 2012)

Lo que pasa es que en vez de transformador de alterna estás usando batería de contínua , en ese caso mejor que sea de 15 Vdc.


----------



## mdsibz (Jun 28, 2012)

ahhhh!!!! de acuerdo. pensaba poner un transformador normal de 220v a 12. puenteandolo a los 220 del rele 1. creo que ahora si funcionará.

mas o menos quedaria algo asi. muchas gracias por tu ayuda.



solo me queda agradecerte tu ayuda y ponerlo todo a prueba. una cosa mas. por aprender, cual es la funcion de los 1n4007? del resto me a quedado claro.


----------



## mdsibz (Jun 29, 2012)

Ole. todo montado y funciona como se esperaba, primero el rele de 220v, y a los 4 segundos el rele pequeño( e puesto uno de 24v que tenia, y la alimentacion de 9v. funciona como esperaba), PERO !!!!, conforme avanzo, surgen nuevos inconvenientes.
como se ve en la imagen, la idea es k al activar el rele 220v se pulse la tecla 5, y al activarse el rele 24v, se pulse la tecla 2. problema, ke parece ser k al estar presionada constantemente la tecla 5 por el rele 220v, no marca a continuacion la tecla 2. 

alguna pequeña idea para apañarlo?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 29, 2012)

Que los contactos del relé de 220 que van a la tecla 5 pasen primero por un par de contactos cerrados ( NC ) del otro contactor de 24 V .

Entonces al activarse el segundo contactor desactiva ese botón.


----------



## mdsibz (Jun 29, 2012)

esto es lo que e modificado, y parece que si funciona, el led de abajo simularia la tecla 2, al activarse el led de arriba, tecla 5, desconecta el de abajo. probando, parece k si funciona. muchas gracias. cada vez mas cerca de acabar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 29, 2012)

¿ El relé no tiene OTRO juego de contactos como para no hacer lio ?


----------



## mdsibz (Jun 29, 2012)

nop, es un rele simple. pero a kedado bastante limpio y ordenado.cuando este listo pongo una imagen. gracias. a ver si todo sale bien.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 29, 2012)

Ok , en lo particular me hubiera gustado que pase por otro juego así no hacés lio.

Probalo a ver como sale


----------



## mdsibz (Jun 29, 2012)

asi es como a quedado la cosa. al hacer el punente por encima de la placa, queda mas limpio y no se nota el lio. muchas gracias por toda tu ayuda. a sido muy importante. solo una pregunta mas. con la intención de aprender. me quedó claro que el 4700uf era como un recipiente, cuando se llena, deja pasar la corriente, pero para que sirve el puente de 1n4007s? cual es la utilidad? mugas gracias otra vez.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 29, 2012)

A ver , la corriente alternada "va y vuelve" por el cable , es como si en una cañería , la misma agua fuera y volviera empujada por un pistón que va y vuelve , aqui son los mismos electrones. Como para que te des una idea (que no es la pura realidad) es como si te pasaras invirtiendo los cables de una pila continuamente unas 50 o 60 veces por segundo 

La corriente contínua solo va en un sentido.

Con "alterna" no podés llenar el "tanque" , entonces hacés un rectificador que convierta la alterna (agua que va y vuelve) en pulsos-chorritos pero todos  para el mismo lado , y con eso llenás el tanque





http://www.asifunciona.com/fisica/af_diodos/af_diodos_8.htm


----------



## mdsibz (Jun 29, 2012)

Ok. muchas gracias. me encanta cacharrear, pero soy un poco negado en todo esto.


----------

